

Judge accused of texting prosecutor to aid case - zoltar92
http://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/Judge-accused-of-texting-prosecutor-to-aid-in-case-4204137.php

======
greenyoda
Here's another article about this story that's not behind a paywall:

[http://www.abajournal.com/news/article/judge_accused_of_text...](http://www.abajournal.com/news/article/judge_accused_of_texting_prosecutor_about_case_during_trial_will_step_down_/)

Apparently the judge has been forced to resign:

" _A Texas judge hasn 't admitted any wrongdoing concerning her claimed texts
to a prosecutor during trial.

But 258th District Judge Elizabeth Coker will give up her seat on the bench
effective Dec. 6 and she is taking a voluntary leave of absence in the
meantime, according to the Houston Chronicle and Your Houston News.

The settlement agreement also will preclude her working as a judge elsewhere
in Texas._"

~~~
jevinskie
Thank you for finding another source!

------
jevinskie
I can't read the article without subscribing. Flagged.

